# Pcb Detex audio



## yeffer46 (Abr 12, 2015)

cordial saludo gente del foro necesito su ayuda tengo en vi este ampli de detex audio pero tras buscar mucho no he podido encontrar la pcb para que me puedan ayudar


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2015)

Son los unicos datos que tienes? en la primera fotos te muestra el pcb en forma de sombra, podrias intentar hacerlo en cualquier programa para pcb


----------



## yeffer46 (Abr 13, 2015)

si lastimosamente es la única información que tengo he estado incluso buscando el diagrama pero nada aun


----------



## CHUWAKA (Abr 13, 2015)

YEFFRER 46....yo lo tengo esperame salgo del trabajo y ala noche en casa lo subo saludos....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 13, 2015)

http://detex-audio.com/uppic/files/577a50f6794655a8.jpg







Link original

http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php?topic=4290.0

http://www.detex-audio.com/index.ph...PHPSESSID=umkfo59squ83qfi925ck59ljl1#msg41000



Mas circuitos de éste fabricante:


http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php/topic,3910.0.html


http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php/topic,2592.0.html



http://www.detex-audio.com/


----------



## yeffer46 (Abr 14, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> http://detex-audio.com/uppic/files/577a50f6794655a8.jpg
> 
> http://www.google.es/url?sa=i&sourc...gbIbRyrYZxBi2W9xZXkn0iVg&ust=1429028862626300
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, pero no encuentro la informacion de la pcb o el diagrama para similarlo y realizar la pcb


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

Micron 741 es el nombre genérico de una serie de circuitos como los que figuran aquí, son todos muy similares,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...diseno-asiatico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/


----------



## yeffer46 (Abr 15, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Micron 741 es el nombre genérico de una serie de circuitos como los que figuran aquí, son todos muy similares,
> 
> Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741"



Amigo Fogonazo son similares, pero la verdad ese el el amplificador que deseo hacer por que cuento con los materiales, solo necesito la pcb bien sea la etapa de 500W o en su defecto la de 1000W que sería mejor.



jose circuit dijo:


> YEFFRER 46....yo lo tengo esperame salgo del trabajo y ala noche en casa lo subo saludos....



Cordial saludo aun tienes las pcb de Detex audio, ya que aun las necesito gracias


----------



## ialvega (Jul 26, 2018)

CHUWAKA dijo:


> YEFFRER 46....yo lo tengo esperame salgo del trabajo y ala noche en casa lo subo saludos....



Amigo YEFFRER 46 siempre tienes el pcb de microm 741 de Detex Audio ? *[Cómo no cumplo con la Norma **2.3* * me editaron el mensaje]*


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2018)

Aparte de infraccionar pidiendo que te envien información a tu mail, cosa que esta en cotra del espiritu del foro donde se deja la individualidad para beneficio de la comunidad.
Actitud un tanto egoista buscando sacar provecho del foro  para uno mismo en lugar de pedir que lo publique(igualmente te beneficias) y también quién necesite esa información
Al pedirla para ti solo le niegas esa posibilidad al resto de la comunidad.....
Y como si esto fuera poco, estas reviviendo un tema muerto que tiene tres años y medio de inactividad.
El forista en cuestión no creo que te responda hace casi dos años que no ingresa al foro


----------



## ialvega (Jul 26, 2018)

Ok pido disculpas, no volverá a suceder, pido disculpas a todos los miembros del foro


----------

